# R10 or not?



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, so I've been gone a while. My sleepered HD finally died and I"m looking to apply this new 'Zipper' solution on a new drive.. I have a DSR704.. is this one of the R10 units or was R10 the actual model number? Oh, and how big can you go HD size wise now and what's the current favorite for HDs speedwise and brandwise?


----------



## JediKnight2 (Oct 2, 2003)

DSR704 is fine...R10 is a different DVR


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I think I was confusing R10 with RID units... which used to be the hurdle the last time I was doing all of this.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Yup--RID is no longer a hurdle, in case you were still unsure. There is a patched dssapp that takes care of this issue.

The only unhackable (without H/W mods) unit is the R10.


----------



## cpiercew (Oct 21, 2005)

While I am not surprised, I still think it is rediculous that DTV is blocking network and HMO features. They are giving the R10 away virtually for free so folks will switch over and be painted into a corner later. 

They are trying to trick people into giving up features now for a free reciever, only to charge them later for features currently supported by Tivo for no charge.

I say everyone call DTV and complain - otherwise folks will be stuck forever being overcharged for features that cost nothing for DTV to supply or support.

- pissed


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> Ok, so I've been gone a while. My sleepered HD finally died and I"m looking to apply this new 'Zipper' solution on a new drive.. I have a DSR704.. is this one of the R10 units or was R10 the actual model number? Oh, and how big can you go HD size wise now and what's the current favorite for HDs speedwise and brandwise?


As noted, the 704 is no problem...the R10 has new firmware that blows away hacks. The only way to hack a R10 (other than just expanding the drive) is to replace the ROM.

With regard to disk size, the new releases (6.1 for the R10, 6.2 for other Series 2 DirecTiVos) now have a LBA48 aware kernel, so drives over 137GB can be used to their full capacity. However, going over 250GB introduces a few other variables that need to be considered (like block size, swap partition size, etc.). If you plan on going that large, you need to do some reading up first since Hinsdale's instructions have not been updated yet to deal with the issues.

Everybody has personal favorites for drives. I have Maxtor, Seagate and Western Digital drives in my various TiVos...they are all pretty much the same to me.


----------



## drewe2000 (Jun 26, 2003)

So if I'm understanding you correctly, it's relatively simple to replace the HD with a larger one? I haven't seen a handy resource for this yet - can you point me in the right direction?

My old RCA DVR40 seems to have almost completely died. It's stuck at the Powering Up... screen, and swapping new drives in does not seem to help. I'm not sure what the problem is - I suspect the power supply, but then why does it boot at all?

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## 2devnull (Nov 10, 2005)

Dan Collins said:


> However, going over 250GB introduces a few other variables that need to be considered (like block size, swap partition size, etc.). If you plan on going that large, you need to do some reading up first since Hinsdale's instructions have not been updated yet to deal with the issues.


I have a 320GB drive I plan on installing into my R10, what are these other variables and have they been documented yet?

Also, how does the instructions on weakness and their http://www.weaknees.com/weaknees_lba_boot_cd.iso

compare to the hinsdale one? Which one does support for 300-320GB drives?

Thank you.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use the PTV-Upgrade CD.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

So I want to go read about upgrading my R10 by making the needed prom update. Is there a link to where I can research the steps and obtain the new prom?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not that we can directly link from here.


----------



## swconsult (Mar 29, 2006)

So is the R10 still unhackable oh these many months later?
I have one sitting with my new R20 mpeg4 HD box as I wait for DTV to get the danged client server HD system up and running. Amazing how little info there is out there on that!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Still unhackable without a MOD hack.


----------

